# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Controleur audio multimdia mal configur

## Nacara

Bonjour,
Depuis pas mal de temps, je n'ai plus de son. Au dmarrage, mon ordinateur me signale qu'il faut instaler le programme realtek AC97 audio

http://img381.imageshack.us/img381/1952/blem2sz0.jpg

Je clique donc sur Ok :

http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/4967/blem3fl6.jpg

Et lorsque je clique encore sur Ok, l'ordinateur ne veux pas continuer...

Je suis donc alle dans Panneau de configuration > Systme > Matriel > Gestionnaire de Priphriques . L'ordinateur signale que mon contrleur audio multimdia n'est pas configur correctement (code 1)

http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/8302/blem1lk3.jpg

Je clique donc sur rinstaller ce pilote, et une nouvelle fentre s'ouvre :

http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/4223/blem4sz9.jpg

Je clique donc sur suivant une premire fois :

http://img394.imageshack.us/my.php?image=blem5io9.jpg

Puis une deuxieme en mettant, comme indiqu, mon cd d'installation dans mon ordinateur (puis une autre fois en instalant le mme programme, mais tlcharg sur internet :

http://img394.imageshack.us/img394/1834/blem5io9.jpg

Ensuite, l'ordinateur cherche... et trouve. Une barre de progression s'affiche, mais  la moiti, l'ordinateur s'teint d'un coup, puis redmarre. Il s'allume, et une trentaine de secondes aprs, s'arrte encore et redmarre, ainsi de suite.

Je suis oblige de le faire dmarrer en mode sans chec, puis de restaurer mon systme.

J'ai galement essay de faire cette opration en mode sans chec, mais rebelotte, l'ordinateur redmarre. Je commence un peu  dsesprer :/

J'espre que j'ai t claire dans mes explications, n'hsitez pas  demander des prcisions,
merci d'avance,

Nacara.

Configuration: Windows XP
Firefox 3.0.3

----------

